

Lightning Fast PHP Server With Nginx, eAccelerator, and Varnish | Travis Berry - Loggy

This is a fascinating post for which many thanks.<p>I am considering a stack using Varnish, nginx and apache/php-fcgi with eaccelerator (apache so I can process .htaccess etc rather than using nginx to call php) but I am wondering:<p>i) Does Varnish achieve its results by particularly good compression or by non-blocking or clever delivery scheduling?  In at least the first two of these cases, why not depend on nginx alone?<p>ii) is there any point in caching anywhere other than via Varnish? eacellerator reduces the php to opcodes but also offers the opportunity to compress.  apache and nginx both offer compression and caching.<p>Having had problems with caching in particular before in apache, I don't want to cause clashes between systems!
======
velodrome
If possible, use APC instead of eAccelerator. eAccelerator is not that active
anymore.

